# Butt Scooting? Is She Back in Heat Already?



## Fleur25 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Cat Lovers:

We have a Bombay who just gave birth on June 3rd. She's a great mom. She and the kittens are doing very well. 

However....

In the past 7-10 days she has started scooting her butt across the floor and furniture. I've only seen dogs do this. When this happened with my dogs I knew it was time to take them to the vet to have their anal glands expressed as the scooting was the result of full glands which made them uncomfortable.

Do cats have anal glands like dogs? Does she need to have them expressed?

Also, she has been VERY vocal in the past week. Almost as vocal as when she was going into heat a few months ago. When we went to the vet to get kitten formula they said it was "impossible" for a nursing mother to go back into heat before the kittens were weaned. What is your experience? Is it possible?

Are the butt scooting and the vocalizations related?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Cats sure can get full anal glands. One of my former cats had issues with this. I don't know if that is what is going on with your cat, but I would get it checked out so they don't become impacted if they are full.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes their anal glands can bother them enough to do the scooting you describe. Sometimes if a cat has worms this can also irritate her bum to cause scooting. It's also possible she is coming back into heat. When you tap her on her rump just in front of her tail does she bow down in front and raise her rear and tread her hind feet up and down? That is a sure sign of a cat in heat.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Cats can most definitely come back into heat while nursing! I have heard of some with kittens only a couple weeks old going into heat and the breeders having to supplement the kittens with bottle feeding. It isn't healthy to let her breed this close together, so if you have an intact make, I would keep them separate!


----------



## Fleur25 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We'll get her to the vet ASAP. I don't want her to uncomfortable and risk her getting impacted or infected.


----------

